# FS - Selling all content of my saltwater tank - Langley



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am selling everything, here are these the first things i must sell. btw this tank has been running for over 4 years, np, so its very well cured 

250 lbs of live rock (can't remember the name of it) - $3/lb (paid $9/lb)

200 lbs of Live sand - (free when all rocks are gone)

clown fish - $20
Red flame angel - $40 - held
coral beauty angel - $35 - held
yellow tang - $40 

have lots of corals attached to some rocks...

mushroom (purple)
star polyps i think its called on one HUGE rock - $80
Frog spawn with 5 lb live rock - $65
i forget some others but i'll post them soon with pics.


----------



## sirruckus (Oct 13, 2012)

where is EN?


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

have no idea i never changed my profile lol. but i am located in langley. Also i am not up for negotiating on live rock price, or major discount off my live stock either. So please serious offers only, no low balls


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Great so am I. Post some pics of what you're selling. I'm sure il buy something. Btw what clown is it your selling?


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry for bad quality images... Tank needs cleaning too, I know lol


----------



## CDG (Feb 28, 2013)

I am interested in the frog spawn coral, if still availible how much are you looking for it?


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 3 of them. The smallest $35, the medium $45, large $60. The largest has like .... 30 heads


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

what is picture number 5?


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

He is the large one. Already sold small and medium, so large left


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Live rocks lowered to $3... But firm


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

With lack of interest in sale of the live rock, I cannot sell any fish at this time.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

you have PM


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

J&L will give $2.50 per lb of live rock, just gotta call ahead first.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

J&L selling LR 2.50 per lb :O ?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> J&L will give $2.50 per lb of live rock, just gotta call ahead first.


They will buy your rock for this price


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry to alll those that sent me notification. i have been very busy with family stuff haven't had a chance to reply. I am still selling the live rocks if interested. Other then the ones thats spoken for or asked for, there will be about another 175 lbs of live rock left to go.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, nothing has been working out atm, and i need them gone soon. So live rock goes first, last price, but you must come pick it up. 
Live Rocks $2 Lb, first come first serve. Please call me at 778-789-7777. 250lbs available.


----------

